# Hiking- the pack and new foster pup



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

The Pack










Mira









































































Rocky met his old friend


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Joey n Ronon










One dirty dog


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww looks like they had fun! And Mira is adorable, gotta love those evil puppy teeth!


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Cute pics! I can sympathize with the dirty dog pic. I have a puddle-sitter also, a big hairy one.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Love your pack! Looks like Mira is fitting in well.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures of your pack are great!
Mira looks like a very happy pup!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh no, me thinks Joey likes Miss Mira. I love the sneak attack on her ear because she can't hear it coming. Bad Joey taking advantage like that.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Love joeys face when Mira snapped back lol! What a cute girl, she looks like she's doing great with you


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome pictures!


----------

